# climber needed



## treeslayer (Mar 29, 2004)

First class climber needed for small specialized company in Leesburg, VA.
must be very talented in all aspects of arborculture. safety first. speed second.
full/part time. EOE.
prefer to use as subcontractor.
e-mail with phone # for more info.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 29, 2004)

I worked with Dave as a sub after hurricane Isabell and can say that he is a good and honest man who makes sure that the people working for him have what the need and want.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 30, 2004)

How much do you pay first class climbers? Not that I'm qualified, just want to know how much a climber makes. I saw an ad in the Norfolk area paper for climbers @ $15/hr. I thought climbers made more than that! Later, Roger.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 30, 2004)

I pay most ground help $15 per hour, climbers a LOT more.
RB, what are you about? send me your #.

you get what you pay for, and "inspired loyalty" means as much as skill 80% of the time.

JPS, thanks, you earned your money. and set me up good. 
Joey is booked 4/12 for a week, still looking for regular help.
he got sponsored by stihl, so think of all the saws we'll have.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I could help ya, David... It sounds like fun!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeslayer _
> *
> Joey is booked 4/12 for a week, still *



When's my turn? 

You'll have to save me some work for the winter!


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 31, 2004)

butch, we would probably end up incarcerated. too much fun is illegal in leesburg.

John, why wait, maybe a working vacation? say in may?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like something I may be intereted in.

I'll have to look at the finacials first, the my coporate 1st qtr statement did not meet anylists expectations.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I'll have to look at the finacials first, the my coporate 1st qtr statement did not meet anylists expectations. *



Jeez, that reminds me I have an 8:00 meeting with the board of directors.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 4, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn 
I'll have to look at the finacials first, the my coporate 1st qtr statement did not meet anylists expectations. 




In other words, your wife is mad at your broke arse.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treeslayer _
> *
> In other words, your wife is mad at your broke arse. *



No wife, but by the end of Feb. I was seriously concidering looking for a "real" job.

I'm going to have to average 4 days a week through fall to make up for the lousy winter.

The past few years I've been able to spread the tree work out. But out some big jobs and go do something else.

C'est la vie.


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 6, 2004)

Ever thought of relocating?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 6, 2004)

Only for the winter 

It would take a big fat sallery for me to move from Wisconsin


----------

